# Praise Where it's Due.



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

Last week i happened to mention to Abdulla that i would like some stools built into the pool...........beer and ash tray on the side........picture it lol........

Noooooo problem Madame Jean........how many times have I heard this????

At the time he was emptying the pool to give it a good clean and replace a couple of tiles.

He brought in what I will call his 'merry band of men'.....all local bedouins.........and wowwwwwww a week later we have 4 beautifull bar stools built into the pool.....mosaic........tiles, marble seats the lot.

They have done a job equal to any craftsman in the UK and of course for a fraction of the price.

I have a very keen eye for detail and I just can not fault their work.

For anyone having read my previous 'down day' posts who said ........get rid of him.

You need to see him when he does something like this and looks so proud at the pleasure he has given me on a job well done.

I love Abdulla to bits and if I ever say any different.........don't believe me!!!!

When we got home from the weekly shop tonight he left the villa for a few mins.
I thought he had gone home to eat.

When he came back he ushered me into the garden.......he and the men who had helped him with the job had a blanket on the ground.........bottles of water, cola,
rice,shrimps, crisps, fish........etc etc all laid out for us to join them in a meal.

We really enjoyed our meal with them.............

Yes Abdulla is a rough diamond but he's a good un really......lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

expatinalex said:


> Last week i happened to mention to Abdulla that i would like some stools built into the pool...........beer and ash tray on the side........picture it lol........
> 
> Noooooo problem Madame Jean........how many times have I heard this????
> 
> ...



So well done Abdulla, you've done yourself proud, as we say up north, this is what we hope to experience here, but isn't this also an example of the reason for our irritation?
They are perfectly capable of doing a good job, but oh so many times they don't. So many people, and I don't mean just Egyptians, have no pride in their work and will happily produce poor quality work if they think they can get away with it.

Congratulations on your new bar stools, I bet you can't wait for summer to arrive.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

expatinalex said:


> Last week i happened to mention to Abdulla that i would like some stools built into the pool...........beer and ash tray on the side........picture it lol........
> 
> Noooooo problem Madame Jean........how many times have I heard this????
> 
> ...


:clap2:
Well done Abdulla!!

I just hope they weren't shrimps from your fridge 
Glad you're happy with your new stools and that Abdulla has redeemed himself somewhat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> So well done Abdulla, you've done yourself proud, as we say up north, this is what we hope to experience here, but isn't this also an example of the reason for our irritation?
> They are perfectly capable of doing a good job, but oh so many times they don't. So many people, and I don't mean just Egyptians, have no pride in their work and will happily produce poor quality work if they think they can get away with it.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bar stools, I bet you can't wait for summer to arrive.



Helen I think you have hit the nail on the head, we know that they are capable of doing a good job yet many times try to palm us off with shoddy work. I have a Fillip no janitor who reverts to what I call the Egyptian way when he can, a few months ago I asked him to put a curtain up on a passage way only to come back to find he had nailed it on!!! even the houseboy laughed and said...." he does Egyptian thinking"

Maiden


----------

